# Where The Monsters Roam, Part Three, Success!



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

My home flow in High Point, NC, has a certain area that seems to hold big fish in its tree strewn depths, but getting them out is another matter. They head straight for the trees and wrap up when you stick 'em.
Today my son and I were out there, and had caught several smaller fish, when we decided to try our luck in that area. After about ten minutes, I set the hook on a bite, and instantly felt the powerful surge of a big bass! The big fish spun the skiff around in a circle before I was able to subdue her. For some reason she headed out of instead of into the trees.
She hit a black magnum shaky head worm (Zoom) on a Buckeye Spot Remover jig head.
Pics


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Nice work man!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful fish! Did you get a weight?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Shortdrift said:


> Beautiful fish! Did you get a weight?


Thanks Y'all. Ron, according to my scales, (which I've found to be fairly accurate) she was eight pounds two ounces. That place has been an enigma to us. Last big fish I got outta that hole was eight pounds, but that was years ago. Matt got a five there last year, my friend Dennis got one last year. There's big rock on the bank that extends into deep water (23 feet), and two big trees criss/crossed in the depths, making it nearly impossible get them out. When you come down here we can try it, but by then they'll be chasing bait balls all over the lake.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice work!! That's a hawg


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Very nice NC.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

A friend of mine hit that lake today and got a 6 pound four, and two five pounders. On his way in, he decided to gamble against the monsters, lol. As luck would have it, he got a hook up on a Texas rigged Berkley Power worm. He got her to the top, but she had enough left for one more dive. She wrapped him up, and departed the scene, leaving Calvin speechless.
He said she was easily ten pounds...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ouch!! Those are the ones that will keep you up at night.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Yep. That's why it's called "fishing" and not "catching".


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

My first Kayak event this year I lost two 20" or bigger bass right at my Kayak. I ended up catching my limit of bass between 18-19 but those two that got away would have surely helped.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Very impresive!!!


----------

